# Whisker biscuit loud!



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Does any one on here have any good ideas on how to make a whisker biscuit a little quieter while drawing your bow. My arrows seem to make a small amount of noise. Can you wax the arrows??? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One of the reasons I went to the Hostage by Bowtech...no noise.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have never heard of a good solution for that. It would be a perfect rest if not for the noise.

My oldest daughter missed a chance at a big buck one still crisp morning and she changed to a drop away. 

My youngest still shoots the bisquit.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*biscuits*

did you just replace the biscuit? once it is broke in good it won't be as loud.

I am about to have to replace mine and i'm thinking of trying spraying 
Blakemore Reel Magic on it. That stuff works wonders on reels, and fishing line.
I think they sell a de-icing/lubricating spray for a WB. called scorpion venom supposed to have no smell.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

When I hunted wheel bows I tried a WB and found that the older they get the louder they get. Keeping them clean seemed to help and putting any type of lubricate on them only worked a couple of arrows. The lubricate attracts dirt which adds to the noise. They also seem to be worse with certain types of shafts. They are much quieter with plain black shafts, the camo and woodgrain shafts seem to be a lot noiser.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I would get a new rest asap..like others, I have been there done that and to much time and effort goes into getting a good buck in for a shot just to have them pick you off drawing because of the noise... only 5 days left.. gid r' done


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

When they first came out I got into a disagreement with a self-proclaimed pro at a bow shop, telling me it would be the best selling rest on the market, whereas my reply was "it mite be, BUT, not for long once people find out how loud they are when used in a hunting situtation. You can't cover them with moleskin, Zero tolerance for me....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

My buddy draws the arrow outside of the biscuit then pushes it in with his finger when he comes to full draw. Only prob with that is during the rush he forgot to put the arrow back in the rest one time. When he released the arrow flew up about 6' above the deer. He probably won't make that mistake again. I use a cavalier avalanche fall away rest. It is very quiet.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with Rack Ranch on this one, I have been shooting the biscuit and have never noticed the noise when shooting a target. When taking my deer this year at 8 yards it sounded like a train horn in that quiet moment. I have never drawn my bow back as slow as I did to try and eliminate the noise. I think i will be switching to a fall away this year. Will not get to hunt until almost rifle season due to the ranch being 10 hours away and working a T/A at the plant. So I should have time to change it out and get it tuned in.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

I would switch to hostage if not wanting a fall away. You can actually put moleskin on a biscuit at the base of the inner circle (small strip wrapped around front and back of the biscuit glued to the outer frame) this helps w noise and works ok as long as your fletching straddles the moleskin.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BPS,and all other comparitive stores use WBs on all package bows because they simply can not sell the WBs ! Drawing back does make noise, but releasing adds to make a Terrible string Jump with the WB!


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

get a drop rest.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

My daughter use to shoot the WB and we had the same problem. I tried several things. I carried teflon tape in my pocket and ran a wrap on the bottom side of the WB so it would not make noise. I never found a perfect solution and like stated do not put any type of oil on it that will make it worse. I did find that if you use a aluminum shaft instead of a carbon it will drop the noise in half.


----------

